# Ariens 1332 Pro: Two Chute Problems



## jaylarson (Oct 7, 2005)

I have two problems with my chute on my Ariens 1332 Pro. First, the top of the chute freezes up and I cannot adjust it after I've been blowing for a while. Second, the electric chute directional switch will only go in one direction after I've been blowing for a while. Of course, when I bring it in, it isn't frozen, so it is hard to get this repaired. Any suggestions? Anyone else having this problem? Jay


----------

